# Ridgid Batteries



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

Today I went to Allan J Coleman to get a color upgrade for my camera. 

While I was there, I bought 1 Ridgid battery and charger for my LT1000

Is there another battery compatable with the LT1000? I thought I read somewhere Makita makes one???

Here is a pic from my visit to Allan J Coleman


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

I wish we had a place like that around here


----------



## wyplumber (Feb 14, 2013)

Me to that must always be a fun visit.


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

Its dangerous! The first time I walked in I looked like this > 


Thats just the front. I think they have every Ridgid part in stock for all plumbing tools. Its crazy. Its like a supply house for Ridgid! They have isles and isles of parts on shelving They have tons of spartan parts and machines too. They have about a dozen seesnake rental reels, about a dozen seesnake mini's, bunch of monitors, locators, small jetters, cable machines.....You name it. 

Every time I go in there, its always crazy busy.


----------



## johntheplumber (Feb 11, 2013)

Lucky!


----------



## rusak (Sep 20, 2008)

I use 18v Makita Lxt lithium-ion batteries with pro-press rp-330b. I'm pretty sure they will work with LT1000 also.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

rusak said:


> I use 18v Makita Lxt lithium-ion batteries with pro-press rp-330b. I'm pretty sure they will work with LT1000 also.



I've heard that too, never done it though.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

AndersenPlumbing said:


> Today I went to Allan J Coleman to get a color upgrade for my camera.
> 
> While I was there, I bought 1 Ridgid battery and charger for my LT1000
> 
> ...



Man I may just take a vacation just to go to that place. Like Disney World for Plumbers. ​


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

I can confirm that the 18v Makita Lxt lithium batteries work but you can not use the ridgid charger with them you must use the makita charger and you can not use the ridgid batteries in the makita charger.


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

Cuda said:


> I can confirm that the 18v Makita Lxt lithium batteries work but you can not use the ridgid charger with them you must use the makita charger and you can not use the ridgid batteries in the makita charger.


Thanks for that info! Almost bought a Makita battery today. Would suck to have to buy another charger.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

AndersenPlumbing said:


> Thanks for that info! Almost bought a Makita battery today. Would suck to have to buy another charger.


Buy a Makita drill or cordless tool that you can use, and you will then have the charger and in most cases two batteries.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

To bad I don't have the ridgid stuff. I already have Makita.


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

I think makita makes good tools, but I have always had good luck with Milwaukee cordless stuff. Both of my vans are full of Milwaukee, I'd hate to start switching over just for my camera.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

AndersenPlumbing said:


> I think makita makes good tools, but I have always had good luck with Milwaukee cordless stuff. Both of my vans are full of Milwaukee, I'd hate to start switching over just for my camera.


Then it's time to buy a new propress, they use the same batteries. Just remeber the Ridgid tools sold in the big box stores will not work with contractor grade tools that Ridgid makes.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

Dude, i was just around the corner from you!! Anywas next time:thumbsup:


----------

